# Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing has been exceptional for wade fishing and drift fisherman. We have dates available for July and August. Feel free to give us a call.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Great fish as always. That guy in the picture with the other 3 looks like he seen a ghost lmao


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*.*



Calfroper81 said:


> Great fish as always. That guy in the picture with the other 3 looks like he seen a ghost lmao


Thanks, yeah I think he did lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful fish Trey, nice work.


----------

